# emerge --update --deep --newuse @world Error [RISOLTO]

## cesma

Ho una installazione basata su OpenRC  su cui mi sono accorto di aver erroneamente abilitato Systemd .

Ho quindi proceduto a disabilitare  Systemd e a mascherarne gli usi seguendo la guida ufficiale ( https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Gentoo_Without_systemd) per la cronaca ho scelto la seconda opzione di un unico grosso file /etc/portage/package.mask .

All'atto di aggiornare il sistema alla nuova flags di  USE come da manuale (https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:PPC/Working/USE) 

ho eseguito come root (anche su  /dev/null):

```

root #emerge --update --deep --newuse @world

.

.

.

ERROR: app-text/qpdf-5.1.1-r1::gentoo failed (compile phase):

   emake failed

* 

*[0m If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-text/qpdf-5.1.1-r1::gentoo'`,

*[0m the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-text/qpdf-5.1.1-r1::gentoo'`.

* The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/qpdf-5.1.1-r1/temp/build.log'.

* The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/qpdf-5.1.1-r1/temp/environment'.

* Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/qpdf-5.1.1-r1/work/qpdf-5.1.1'

  S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/qpdf-5.1.1-r1/work/qpdf-5.1.1'
```

output  emerge --info--->https://pastebin.com/FK48LjhD.[/b]

Invece il comando:

```
#emrge -puDNv 
```

da output:

```
Total: 81 packages (10 upgrades, 59 new, 1 in new slot, 11 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

The following packages are causing rebuilds:

  (sys-libs/gdbm-1.13-r2:0/1.13::gentoo[39;49;00m, ebuild scheduled for merge) causes rebuilds for:

    (dev-lang/python-2.7.14-r1:2.7/2.7::gentoo[39;49;00m, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-lang/python-3.5.4-r1:3.5/3.5m::gentoo[39;49;00m, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (sys-libs/readline-7.0_p3:0/7::gentoo[39;49;00m, ebuild scheduled for merge) causes rebuilds for:

    (dev-lang/python-2.7.14-r1:2.7/2.7::gentoo[39;49;00m, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (sys-libs/gdbm-1.13-r2:0/1.13::gentoo[39;49;00m, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (sys-apps/gawk-4.1.4:0/0::gentoo[39;49;00m, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (app-shells/bash-4.4_p12:0/0::gentoo[39;49;00m, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (sys-devel/bc-1.06.95-r2:0/0::gentoo[39;49;00m, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.6:2/2::gentoo[39;49;00m, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-libs/libpcre-8.41-r1:3/3::gentoo[39;49;00m, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-lang/spidermonkey-1.8.5-r6:0/mozjs185::gentoo[39;49;00m, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-db/sqlite-3.20.1-r1:3/3::gentoo[39;49;00m, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (sys-apps/util-linux-2.30.2:0/0::gentoo[39;49;00m, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-lang/python-3.5.4-r1:3.5/3.5m::gentoo[39;49;00m, ebuild scheduled for merge)
```

Grazie in anticipo per il supporto.Last edited by cesma on Tue Jan 16, 2018 9:01 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Per il problema di qpdf dovresti anche postare il contenuto del build log con wgetpaste (/var/tmp/portage/app-text/qpdf-5.1.1-r1/temp/build.log).

 *cesma wrote:*   

> Invece il comando:
> 
> ```
> #emrge -puDNv 
> ```
> ...

 

Qua non vedo nessun problema, solo qualche rebuild a causa dell'upgrade di qualche pacchetto, puoi cmq postare tutto l'output di emerge?

----------

## cesma

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Per il problema di qpdf dovresti anche postare il contenuto del build log con wgetpaste (/var/tmp/portage/app-text/qpdf-5.1.1-r1/temp/build.log).
> 
> Invece il comando:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ecco il link per l'output con wgetpaste  ---> https://paste.pound-python.org/show/ILWAztEp1X7eu3Hy4Dho/

e  emerge --info ---> https://pastebin.com/U5VBf93F

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Per qpdf mi sa che e' un problema simile a quello che hai per /dev/null, per esserne certi posta l'ouput dei comandi

```
$ ls -l /dev/random /dev/urandom
```

----------

## cesma

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Per qpdf mi sa che e' un problema simile a quello che hai per /dev/null, per esserne certi posta l'ouput dei comandi
> 
> ```
> $ ls -l /dev/random /dev/urandom
> ```
> ...

 

Hai ragione infatti sono entrambi:

```
crw-rw---- 1 root root 1,8 12 gen 19.39 /dev/null

crw-rw---- 1 root root 1,9 12 gen 19.39 /dev/null

```

----------

## cesma

Ho risolto l'errore, ora ho eseguito con successo:

```
#emerge --update --deep --newuse @world 

#root #emerge -p --depclean
```

l'ultimo comando mi restituisce:

```

app-arch/lz4

 selected:1.7.5-r1

 protected:none

 omittee:none

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

 selected:4.14.7

 protected:none

 omittee:4.972
```

il primo pacchetto se ho capito bene posso rimuoverlo il secondo ha dipendenze per cui meglio non rimuoverlo.

Come faccio a rimuovere solo il primo pacchetto emerge --depclean mi pare di capire rimuoverebbe tutto quindi non va bene giusto ?

Poi procederei con:

```
 #revdep-rebuild

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cesma wrote:*   

> Ho risolto l'errore, ora ho eseguito con successo:

 

Ottimo puoi postare nell'altro thread come hai fatto?

 *cesma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> #emerge --update --deep --newuse @world 
> 
> ...

 

Dipende che kernel hai in uso il 4.14.7 o il 4.9.72? Lo vedi con il comando uname -a

 *cesma wrote:*   

> Come faccio a rimuovere solo il primo pacchetto emerge --depclean mi pare di capire rimuoverebbe tutto quindi non va bene giusto ?

 

Non rimuove tutto ma solo sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.14.7 ma se e' il tuo kernel in uso non va bene

```
$ emerge --depclean --exclude=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources
```

 *cesma wrote:*   

> Poi procederei con:
> 
> ```
>  #revdep-rebuild
> 
> ...

 

Questo comando ti viene detto da portage quando utilizzarlo non serve farlo sempre.

Di solito questo comando viene

----------

## cesma

 *Quote:*   

> fedeliallalinea ha scritto:
> 
> Ottimo puoi postare nell'altro thread come hai fatto?

 

Certo, devo riorganizzare i vari post e poi inserirò breve descrizione del problema e risoluzione.

Comunque il problema di questo thread è strettamente legato all'altro quindi per chi dovesse capitare qui lascio il link del thread risolutivo: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1075216.html.

 *Quote:*   

> fedeliallalinea ha scritto:
> 
> Dipende che kernel hai in uso il 4.14.7 o il 4.9.72? Lo vedi con il comando uname -a 
> 
> cesma ha scritto:
> ...

 

Il mio kernel è 4.14.7-gentoo , quindi mi pare di capire che è meglio non rimuovere nulla ma fare solo 

```
#revdep-rebuild
```

corretto?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cesma wrote:*   

> Il mio kernel è 4.14.7-gentoo , quindi mi pare di capire che è meglio non rimuovere nulla ma fare solo 

 

Per prima cosa ti consiglierei di passare al kernel stabile 4.9.72 o sei vuoi restare nel ramo 4.14 di mettere almeno il 4.14.12 questo per prevenire il recente problema del bug per cpu intel (meltdown).

Poi se vuoi restare nel ramo 4.14 e non vuoi che non venga suggerito da depclean come da rimuovere puoi mascherare le versioni precedenti e smacherare la versione che vuoi con i comandi

```
echo "<sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.14" >> /etc/portage/package.mask

echo "=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.14.xx" >> /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords
```

in questo modo depclean non ti vorra' piu' cancellare la tua versione e la vedrai in omitted (cambia xx con la minor version del kernel che hai installato)

 *cesma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> #revdep-rebuild
> ```
> ...

 

Io lo eseguo solo quando alla fine di un emerge portage me lo suggerisce

----------

## cesma

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *cesma wrote:*   Il mio kernel è 4.14.7-gentoo , quindi mi pare di capire che è meglio non rimuovere nulla ma fare solo  
> 
> Per prima cosa ti consiglierei di passare al kernel stabile 4.9.72 o sei vuoi restare nel ramo 4.14 di mettere almeno il 4.14.12 questo per prevenire il recente problema del bug per cpu intel (meltdown).
> 
> Poi se vuoi restare nel ramo 4.14 e non vuoi che non venga suggerito da depclean come da rimuovere puoi mascherare le versioni precedenti e smacherare la versione che vuoi con i comandi
> ...

 

Per il mio attuale livello di competenza un kernel o l'altro lè tan istes, mi giri un link o mi passi la sequenza di comandi per passare alla versione kernel stabile 4.9.72 

giusto per chiudere il cerchio?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cesma wrote:*   

> Per il mio attuale livello di competenza un kernel o l'altro lè tan istes, mi giri un link o mi passi la sequenza di comandi per passare alla versione kernel stabile 4.9.72 
> 
> giusto per chiudere il cerchio?

 

La guida e' questa. 

Se usi genkernel ti basta selezionare con eselect il kernel che vuoi e poi con il comando

```
# genkernel --kernel-config=/etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-4.XX.YY all
```

cambia ovviamente xx.yy con quello che hai in /etc/kernels.

Alla fine ricorda che se hai grub di lancia (che usi genkernel o meno)

```
# grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
```

----------

## cesma

Ok, grazie leggo e procedo e se serve ti chiedo.

Ho postato quanto fatto cercando di essere il più chiaro possibile, fammi sapere se è tutto ok.

Ho aggiornato il titolo dei due interventi in RISOLTO.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cesma wrote:*   

> Ho postato quanto fatto cercando di essere il più chiaro possibile, fammi sapere se è tutto ok.

 

Si  mi pare un ottimo riassunto o solo messo un nota su un'altra possibile causa al problema

----------

## cesma

Dunque avendo tempo stavo provando a migrare al kernel stabile ma:

```
#emerge --ask --update --deep --with-bdeps=y --newuse @world
```

 --> ok mi scarica la versione 4.9.72

Fatta la copia di back up delle configurazioni del vecchio kernel.

```
root #eselect kernel set 2
```

-->fatto impostando l'asterisco sulla nuova versione (4.9.72)

Copia della configurazione del precedente kernel:

ella directory del kernel attualmente in esecuzione:

```
root #cp /usr/src/linux-3.14.14-gentoo/.config /usr/src/linux/
```

mi è sembrata la più approprita.

```
#make silentoldconfig
```

--> impostando le novità nella modalità di default;

Reinstallare moduli kernel esterni: FATTO ma non credo di averne.

 bootloader re-installato GRAB2 ---> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/GRUB2_Quick_Start

Al reboot però uname -a vede ancora kernel 14.14.7 inoltre durante il boot viene visualizzato un errore.

Ho notato che se faccio:

```
#grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
```

le immagini rilevate sono sempre e solo riferibili alla versione kernel 4.14.7 .

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai dato i comandi

```
# make

# make modules_install

# make install
```

  :Question: 

----------

## cesma

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Hai dato i comandi
> 
> ```
> # make
> 
> ...

 

no ho fatto solo:

```
root #cd /usr/src/linux

root #make silentoldconfig 
```

come dice la guida, non basta a ricompilare vecchie e nuove cofig del kernel? Guida?

----------

## cesma

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Hai dato i comandi
> 
> ```
> # make
> 
> ...

 

no ho fatto solo:

```
root #cd /usr/src/linux

root #make silentoldconfig 
```

come dice la guida, non basta a ricompilare vecchie e nuove config del kernel? Guida?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cesma wrote:*   

> no ho fatto solo:
> 
> ```
> root #cd /usr/src/linux
> 
> ...

 

No quello e' solo per mettere a posto la configurazione. 

Nella stessa guida dopo questo ti dice di compilere il kernel che ti rimanda a https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Kernel/Configuration#Build

----------

## cesma

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *cesma wrote:*   no ho fatto solo:
> 
> ```
> root #cd /usr/src/linux
> 
> ...

 

hai ragione, lo avevo aperto ma non ci sono passato o meglio ho lanciato solo 

```
#make
```

completo le rimanenti.

----------

## cesma

Ok, ho completato ho un'ultima cosa:

```
make install

sh ./arch/x86/boot/install.sh 4.9.72-gentoo arch/x86/boot/bzImage \

   System.map "/boot"

run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/vboxadd 4.9.72-gentoo /boot/vmlinuz-4.9.72-gentoo

VirtualBox Guest Additions: Building the VirtualBox Guest Additions kernel modules.

VirtualBox Guest Additions: Look at /var/log/vboxadd-setup.log to find out what went wrong

```

```
less /var/log/vboxadd-setup.log

Building the main Guest Additions module.

Makefile:151: arch/x86/boot/Makefile.include.footer: File o directory non esiste

make[2]: ***  Nessuna regola per generare l'obiettivo "arch/x86/boot/Makefile.include.footer".  Arresto.

Creating user for the Guest Additions.

Creating udev rule for the Guest Additions kernel module.

```

Come mai mi ha bloccato le guestAddition? è solo questione di ricaricarle?

inoltre uname -a mi da sempre 4.14.7.

Al reboot l'errore riguarda eth0 infatti non riesce più a pingare; provo a riavviare la VM magari si è bloccato il servizio

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cesma wrote:*   

> Come mai mi ha bloccato le guestAddition? è solo questione di ricaricarle?

 

Ogni volta che cambi kernel dovresti dare anche emerge @module-rebuild questo ricompila tutti i moduli che non sono direttamente nel kernel (come quelli per virtualbox).

 *cesma wrote:*   

> inoltre uname -a mi da sempre 4.14.7.

 

La partizione di boot era montata quado hai dato make install? Dopo il make install hai dato il comando per ricreare il grub.cfg?

 *cesma wrote:*   

> Al reboot l'errore riguarda eth0 infatti non riesce più a pingare; provo a riavviare la VM magari si è bloccato il servizio

 

Probabilmente legato al primo problema che hai descritto

----------

## cesma

Ho ripetuto la procedura con le aggiunte che mi hai segnalato ma nada de nada, io vedo ancora la versione 4.14 e non la 4.9.

Può dipendere dalle opzioni di kernel e bootloader? Io ho lasciato tutto di default.

Non capisco perchè ifconfig o un semplice ping  no funzionino più.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Posti per favore il contenuto della partizione di /boot e il file /boot/grub/grub.cfg?

EDIT: anche l'output del comando mount

----------

## cesma

```
ls /boot

config-4.14.7-gentoo                   System.map-4.14.7-gentoo.old

config-4.14.7-gentoo.old               System.map-4.9.72-gentoo

config-4.9.72-gentoo                   System.map-4.9.72-gentoo.old

config-4.9.72-gentoo.old               vmlinuz-4.14.7-gentoo

grub                                   vmlinuz-4.14.7-gentoo.old

initramfs-genkernel-x86-4.14.7-gentoo  vmlinuz-4.9.72-gentoo

lost+found                             vmlinuz-4.9.72-gentoo.old

System.map-4.14.7-gentoo
```

```

#cat /boot/grab/grub.cfg

#

# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE

#

# It is automatically generated by grub-mkconfig using templates

# from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub

#

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

if [ -s $prefix/grubenv ]; then

  load_env

fi

if [ "${next_entry}" ] ; then

   set default="${next_entry}"

   set next_entry=

   save_env next_entry

   set boot_once=true

else

   set default="0"

fi

if [ x"${feature_menuentry_id}" = xy ]; then

  menuentry_id_option="--id"

else

  menuentry_id_option=""

fi

export menuentry_id_option

if [ "${prev_saved_entry}" ]; then

  set saved_entry="${prev_saved_entry}"

  save_env saved_entry

  set prev_saved_entry=

  save_env prev_saved_entry

  set boot_once=true

fi

function savedefault {

  if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then

    saved_entry="${chosen}"

    save_env saved_entry

  fi

}

function load_video {

  if [ x$feature_all_video_module = xy ]; then

    insmod all_video

  else

    insmod efi_gop

    insmod efi_uga

    insmod ieee1275_fb

    insmod vbe

    insmod vga

    insmod video_bochs

    insmod video_cirrus

  fi

}

if [ x$feature_default_font_path = xy ] ; then

   font=unicode

else

insmod part_msdos

insmod ext2

set root='hd0,msdos4'

if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos4 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos4 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos4  e975192d-834b-429f-a365-98f6137c299d

else

  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root e975192d-834b-429f-a365-98f6137c299d

fi

    font="/usr/share/grub/unicode.pf2"

fi

if loadfont $font ; then

  set gfxmode=auto

  load_video

  insmod gfxterm

  set locale_dir=$prefix/locale

  set lang=it_IT

  insmod gettext

fi

terminal_output gfxterm

if [ x$feature_timeout_style = xy ] ; then

  set timeout_style=menu

  set timeout=5

# Fallback normal timeout code in case the timeout_style feature is

# unavailable.

else

  set timeout=5

fi

### END /etc/grub.d/00_header ###
```

```
#mount

proc on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

udev on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,nr_inodes=218345,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,relatime,gid=5,mode=620,ptmxmode=000)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

/dev/sda4 on / type ext4 (rw,noatime,data=ordered)

tmpfs on /run type tmpfs (rw,nodev,relatime,size=198616k,mode=755)

mqueue on /dev/mqueue type mqueue (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

debugfs on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

selinuxfs on /sys/fs/selinux type selinuxfs (rw,relatime)

cgroup_root on /sys/fs/cgroup type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755)

openrc on /sys/fs/cgroup/openrc type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,release_agent=/lib/rc/sh/cgroup-release-agent.sh,name=openrc)

none on /sys/fs/cgroup/unified type cgroup2 (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,nsdelegate)

cpuset on /sys/fs/cgroup/cpuset type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpuset)

cpu on /sys/fs/cgroup/cpu type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpu)

cpuacct on /sys/fs/cgroup/cpuacct type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpuacct)

freezer on /sys/fs/cgroup/freezer type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,freezer)

/dev/sda2 on /boot type ext4 (rw,noatime,data=ordered)

Linux_Gentoo on /mnt/scambio_vbox type vboxsf (rw,nodev,relatime)

binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sei sicuro che il grub.cfg che hai postato e' completo? Usa wgetpaste per postarlo per essere certi.

Una cosa che mi e' venuta in mente e' che il kernel 4.14 viene selezionato prima dal menu di grub, hai provato a controllare la lista che ti da andando sul 'Advanced options for Gentoo GNU/Linux'?

----------

## cesma

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Sei sicuro che il grub.cfg che hai postato e' completo? Usa wgetpaste per postarlo per essere certi.
> 
> Una cosa che mi e' venuta in mente e' che il kernel 4.14 viene selezionato prima dal menu di grub, hai provato a controllare la lista che ti da andando sul 'Advanced options for Gentoo GNU/Linux'?

 

Dunque wgetpaste non da esito voluto ma:

```
Apparently nothing was received. Perhaps the connection failed. Enable --verbose or

--debug to get the output from wget that can help diagnose it correctly.
```

Quindi mi sono abilitato:

```
script -a <myFolder>
```

e  ho salvato l'output da schermo che ti assicuro ora è completo:

```
#

# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE

#

# It is automatically generated by grub-mkconfig using templates

# from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub

#

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

if [ -s $prefix/grubenv ]; then

  load_env

fi

if [ "${next_entry}" ] ; then

   set default="${next_entry}"

   set next_entry=

   save_env next_entry

   set boot_once=true

else

   set default="0"

fi

if [ x"${feature_menuentry_id}" = xy ]; then

  menuentry_id_option="--id"

else

  menuentry_id_option=""

fi

export menuentry_id_option

if [ "${prev_saved_entry}" ]; then

  set saved_entry="${prev_saved_entry}"

  save_env saved_entry

  set prev_saved_entry=

  save_env prev_saved_entry

  set boot_once=true

fi

function savedefault {

  if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then

    saved_entry="${chosen}"

    save_env saved_entry

  fi

}

function load_video {

  if [ x$feature_all_video_module = xy ]; then

    insmod all_video

  else

    insmod efi_gop

    insmod efi_uga

    insmod ieee1275_fb

    insmod vbe

    insmod vga

    insmod video_bochs

    insmod video_cirrus

  fi

}

if [ x$feature_default_font_path = xy ] ; then

   font=unicode

else

insmod part_msdos

insmod ext2

set root='hd0,msdos4'

if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos4 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos4 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos4  e975192d-834b-429f-a365-98f6137c299d

else

  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root e975192d-834b-429f-a365-98f6137c299d

fi

    font="/usr/share/grub/unicode.pf2"

fi

if loadfont $font ; then

  set gfxmode=auto

  load_video

  insmod gfxterm

  set locale_dir=$prefix/locale

  set lang=it_IT

  insmod gettext

fi

terminal_output gfxterm

if [ x$feature_timeout_style = xy ] ; then

  set timeout_style=menu

  set timeout=5

# Fallback normal timeout code in case the timeout_style feature is

# unavailable.

else

  set timeout=5

fi

### END /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-simple-e975192d-834b-429f-a365-98f6137c299d' {

   load_video

   if [ "x$grub_platform" = xefi ]; then

      set gfxpayload=keep

   fi

   insmod gzio

   insmod part_msdos

   insmod ext2

   set root='hd0,msdos2'

   if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos2 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos2 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos2  7f8a691f-8302-444d-a6d9-787d4d9ed4db

   else

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 7f8a691f-8302-444d-a6d9-787d4d9ed4db

   fi

   echo   'Caricamento Linux 4.14.7-gentoo...'

   linux   /vmlinuz-4.14.7-gentoo root=UUID=e975192d-834b-429f-a365-98f6137c299d ro  

   echo   'Caricamento ramdisk iniziale...'

   initrd   /initramfs-genkernel-x86-4.14.7-gentoo

}

submenu 'Opzioni avanzate per Gentoo GNU/Linux' $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-advanced-e975192d-834b-429f-a365-98f6137c299d' {

   menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, con Linux 4.14.7-gentoo' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-4.14.7-gentoo-advanced-e975192d-834b-429f-a365-98f6137c299d' {

      load_video

      if [ "x$grub_platform" = xefi ]; then

         set gfxpayload=keep

      fi

      insmod gzio

      insmod part_msdos

      insmod ext2

      set root='hd0,msdos2'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos2 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos2 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos2  7f8a691f-8302-444d-a6d9-787d4d9ed4db

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 7f8a691f-8302-444d-a6d9-787d4d9ed4db

      fi

      echo   'Caricamento Linux 4.14.7-gentoo...'

      linux   /vmlinuz-4.14.7-gentoo root=UUID=e975192d-834b-429f-a365-98f6137c299d ro  

      echo   'Caricamento ramdisk iniziale...'

      initrd   /initramfs-genkernel-x86-4.14.7-gentoo

   }

   menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, con Linux 4.14.7-gentoo (modalitÃ  ripristino)' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-4.14.7-gentoo-recovery-e975192d-834b-429f-a365-98f6137c299d' {

      load_video

      if [ "x$grub_platform" = xefi ]; then

         set gfxpayload=keep

      fi

      insmod gzio

      insmod part_msdos

      insmod ext2

      set root='hd0,msdos2'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos2 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos2 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos2  7f8a691f-8302-444d-a6d9-787d4d9ed4db

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 7f8a691f-8302-444d-a6d9-787d4d9ed4db

      fi

      echo   'Caricamento Linux 4.14.7-gentoo...'

      linux   /vmlinuz-4.14.7-gentoo root=UUID=e975192d-834b-429f-a365-98f6137c299d ro single 

      echo   'Caricamento ramdisk iniziale...'

      initrd   /initramfs-genkernel-x86-4.14.7-gentoo

   }

   menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, con Linux 4.14.7-gentoo.old' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-4.14.7-gentoo.old-advanced-e975192d-834b-429f-a365-98f6137c299d' {

      load_video

      if [ "x$grub_platform" = xefi ]; then

         set gfxpayload=keep

      fi

      insmod gzio

      insmod part_msdos

      insmod ext2

      set root='hd0,msdos2'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos2 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos2 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos2  7f8a691f-8302-444d-a6d9-787d4d9ed4db

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 7f8a691f-8302-444d-a6d9-787d4d9ed4db

      fi

      echo   'Caricamento Linux 4.14.7-gentoo.old...'

      linux   /vmlinuz-4.14.7-gentoo.old root=UUID=e975192d-834b-429f-a365-98f6137c299d ro  

      echo   'Caricamento ramdisk iniziale...'

      initrd   /initramfs-genkernel-x86-4.14.7-gentoo

   }

   menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, con Linux 4.14.7-gentoo.old (modalitÃ  ripristino)' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-4.14.7-gentoo.old-recovery-e975192d-834b-429f-a365-98f6137c299d' {

      load_video

      if [ "x$grub_platform" = xefi ]; then

         set gfxpayload=keep

      fi

      insmod gzio

      insmod part_msdos

      insmod ext2

      set root='hd0,msdos2'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos2 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos2 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos2  7f8a691f-8302-444d-a6d9-787d4d9ed4db

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 7f8a691f-8302-444d-a6d9-787d4d9ed4db

      fi

      echo   'Caricamento Linux 4.14.7-gentoo.old...'

      linux   /vmlinuz-4.14.7-gentoo.old root=UUID=e975192d-834b-429f-a365-98f6137c299d ro single 

      echo   'Caricamento ramdisk iniziale...'

      initrd   /initramfs-genkernel-x86-4.14.7-gentoo

   }

   menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, con Linux 4.9.72-gentoo' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-4.9.72-gentoo-advanced-e975192d-834b-429f-a365-98f6137c299d' {

      load_video

      if [ "x$grub_platform" = xefi ]; then

         set gfxpayload=keep

      fi

      insmod gzio

      insmod part_msdos

      insmod ext2

      set root='hd0,msdos2'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos2 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos2 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos2  7f8a691f-8302-444d-a6d9-787d4d9ed4db

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 7f8a691f-8302-444d-a6d9-787d4d9ed4db

      fi

      echo   'Caricamento Linux 4.9.72-gentoo...'

      linux   /vmlinuz-4.9.72-gentoo root=/dev/sda4 ro  

   }

   menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, con Linux 4.9.72-gentoo (modalitÃ  ripristino)' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-4.9.72-gentoo-recovery-e975192d-834b-429f-a365-98f6137c299d' {

      load_video

      if [ "x$grub_platform" = xefi ]; then

         set gfxpayload=keep

      fi

      insmod gzio

      insmod part_msdos

      insmod ext2

      set root='hd0,msdos2'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos2 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos2 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos2  7f8a691f-8302-444d-a6d9-787d4d9ed4db

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 7f8a691f-8302-444d-a6d9-787d4d9ed4db

      fi

      echo   'Caricamento Linux 4.9.72-gentoo...'

      linux   /vmlinuz-4.9.72-gentoo root=/dev/sda4 ro single 

   }

   menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, con Linux 4.9.72-gentoo.old' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-4.9.72-gentoo.old-advanced-e975192d-834b-429f-a365-98f6137c299d' {

      load_video

      if [ "x$grub_platform" = xefi ]; then

         set gfxpayload=keep

      fi

      insmod gzio

      insmod part_msdos

      insmod ext2

      set root='hd0,msdos2'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos2 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos2 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos2  7f8a691f-8302-444d-a6d9-787d4d9ed4db

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 7f8a691f-8302-444d-a6d9-787d4d9ed4db

      fi

      echo   'Caricamento Linux 4.9.72-gentoo.old...'

      linux   /vmlinuz-4.9.72-gentoo.old root=/dev/sda4 ro  

   }

   menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, con Linux 4.9.72-gentoo.old (modalitÃ  ripristino)' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-4.9.72-gentoo.old-recovery-e975192d-834b-429f-a365-98f6137c299d' {

      load_video

      if [ "x$grub_platform" = xefi ]; then

         set gfxpayload=keep

      fi

      insmod gzio

      insmod part_msdos

      insmod ext2

      set root='hd0,msdos2'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos2 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos2 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos2  7f8a691f-8302-444d-a6d9-787d4d9ed4db

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 7f8a691f-8302-444d-a6d9-787d4d9ed4db

      fi

      echo   'Caricamento Linux 4.9.72-gentoo.old...'

      linux   /vmlinuz-4.9.72-gentoo.old root=/dev/sda4 ro single 

   }

}

### END /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### END /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

### END /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

# This file provides an easy way to add custom menu entries.  Simply type the

# menu entries you want to add after this comment.  Be careful not to change

# the 'exec tail' line above.

### END /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###

if [ -f  ${config_directory}/custom.cfg ]; then

  source ${config_directory}/custom.cfg

elif [ -z "${config_directory}" -a -f  $prefix/custom.cfg ]; then

  source $prefix/custom.cfg;

fi

### END /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###
```

in particolare: 

submenu 'Opzioni avanzate per Gentoo GNU/Linux' $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-advanced-e975192d-834b-429f-a365-98f6137c299d' {

	menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, con Linux 4.14.7-gentoo' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-4.14.7-gentoo-advanced-e975192d-834b-429f-a365-98f6137c299d' 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

```
...

menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, con Linux 4.9.72-gentoo' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-4.9.72-gentoo-advanced-e975192d-834b-429f-a365-98f6137c299d' {

      load_video

      if [ "x$grub_platform" = xefi ]; then

         set gfxpayload=keep

      fi

      insmod gzio

      insmod part_msdos

      insmod ext2

      set root='hd0,msdos2'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos2 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos2 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos2  7f8a691f-8302-444d-a6d9-787d4d9ed4db

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 7f8a691f-8302-444d-a6d9-787d4d9ed4db

      fi

      echo   'Caricamento Linux 4.9.72-gentoo...'

      linux   /vmlinuz-4.9.72-gentoo root=/dev/sda4 ro 

   } 

...
```

Come vedi se scegli il sotto menu puoi fare partire il kernel 4.9.72.

Quindi quando fai il boot scegli questo per vedere se funziona. Una volta verificato dalla partizione di /boot puoi rimuovere tutti i file relativi al kernel 4.14.xx e fare ripartire il comando grub-mkconfig cosi' da avere solo l'entry per il kernel 4.9.72.

----------

## cesma

1- Sì, l'opzione c'è e il si avvia ma ho ancora questi errori :

```
[b][color=red]Some local file systema failoure to mount             [!!][/color][/b]
```

 e 

net.eth0 ERROR e mi pare anche ethernet ma è troppo veloce.

Come procedo per risolvere?

2- Per quanto riguarda l'eliminazione della vecchia versione del kernel come procedo? Non vorrei eliminare file in uso.

L'articolo https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Kernel/Removal  è giustamente generico infatti quando dice:

"Be sure to verify that it is not removing the sources for the currently running kernel"

a me suona francamente poco chiaro il criterio da adottare nel fare questa cernita poichè il sistema lo conosco veramente poco.

Questo aggiornamento del kernel richiede conoscenze che al momento non ho.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

1) Hai lanciato il comando

```
# emerge @module-rebuild
```

2) Una volta che sei sicuro che il kernel 4.9.72 fa il boot correttamente i passi per eliminare quello non piu' in uso sono

Eliminazione dei sorgenti tramite emerge

```
# emerge -C sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.14.7
```

Eliminazione della cartella del kernel dove saranno presenti ancora alcuni files

```
# rm -r /usr/src/linux-4.14.7-gentoo  
```

Eliminazione dei moduli del kernel 

```
# rm -r /lib/modules/4.14.7-gentoo
```

Eliminazione del kernel compilato da /boot

```
# rm /boot/*4.14.7*
```

Rigenerazione del menu di grub

```
# grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.conf
```

Ovviamente prima di ogni rm prova a sostituirlo con ls per vedere se stai cancellando i files/directory corretti

----------

## cesma

1- 

```
#emerge @module-rebuild

>>>Auto-cleaning packages...

>>>No outdted packages were found on your system.
```

Questo dovrebbe risolvere problemi di rete e dei file system non caricati?

in ifconfig -a non ho eth0 ma : enp0s3, lo, sit0.

2- l'uso di ls che mi consigli riguarda solo un verifica di corretta editazione delle denominazioni/percorsi di file/directory da eliminare?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cesma wrote:*   

> Questo dovrebbe risolvere problemi di rete e dei file system non caricati?
> 
> in ifconfig -a non ho eth0 ma : enp0s3, lo, sit0.

 

Ok la tua interfaccia dovrebbe essere la enp0s3 su virtualbox. 

La rete l'hai configurata come da guida? Se si hai utilizzato eth0 come nome? Se si ti rimando a questo a questo pezzo della guida

 *Quote:*   

> If after booting the system we find out that the assumption about the network interface name (which is currently documented as eth0) was wrong, then execute the following steps to rectify this:
> 
>     1. Update the /etc/conf.d/net file with the correct interface name (like enp3s0 instead of eth0).
> 
>     2. Create new symbolic link (like /etc/init.d/net.enp3s0).
> ...

 

 *cesma wrote:*   

> 2- l'uso di ls che mi consigli riguarda solo un verifica di corretta editazione delle denominazioni/percorsi di file/directory da eliminare?

 

Esatto e' solo un controllo in piu' prima di fare un rm

----------

## cesma

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *cesma wrote:*   Questo dovrebbe risolvere problemi di rete e dei file system non caricati?
> 
> in ifconfig -a non ho eth0 ma : enp0s3, lo, sit0. 
> 
> Ok la tua interfaccia dovrebbe essere la enp0s3 su virtualbox. 
> ...

 

All'installazione ho usato la modalità di auto configurazione net-setupappunto disponibile solo su liveCD, infatti all'avvio vedevo l'ip 127.0.0.1 

di mascheramento avendo lato Host la rete impostata come NAT. 

Aggiungo che mentre prima:

```
#ls /sys/class/net

enp0s3 lo sit0
```

prima eth0 era visualizzata ora no. Procedo con i passaggi sopra?

EDIT: /etc/conf.d/net non è presente questo file nella directory, c'è un net-oline.

Per quanto riguarda quel warning [!!] all'avvio che mi dici?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cesma wrote:*   

> prima eth0 era visualizzata ora no. Procedo con i passaggi sopra? 

 

Questo probabilmente e' dovuto all'attivazione di udev che rinomina l'interfaccia di rete

 *cesma wrote:*   

> Procedo con i passaggi sopra?

 

Si

 *cesma wrote:*   

> EDIT: /etc/conf.d/net non è presente questo file nella directory, c'è un net-oline.

 

Lascia perdere questo passaggio anche nel mio virtualbox non ce l'ho ma la rete funziona comunque

 *cesma wrote:*   

> Per quanto riguarda quel warning [!!] all'avvio che mi dici?

 

Scusa, mi sono perso mi potresti dire ancora a cosa ti  riferisci

----------

## cesma

1-  *Quote:*   

> cesma ha scritto:
> 
> Per quanto riguarda quel warning [!!] all'avvio che mi dici?
> 
> Scusa, mi sono perso mi potresti dire ancora a cosa ti riferisci
> ...

 

Si vede chiaramente durante il boot questo messaggio:

 Some local file systema failoure to mount                [!!]

2-  *Quote:*   

> cesma ha scritto:
> 
> Procedo con i passaggi sopra?
> 
> Si 
> ...

 

Ho seguito i passaggi usando la denominazione che da Vbox, al reboot non ho più l'errore di 'montaggio' risorsa ma no pinga; credo dipenda dall'errata

impostazione degli ip in /etc/conf.d/net 

```
config_enp3s0="192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255"

routes_enp3s0="default via 192.168.0.1"

config_enp3s0="dhcp"
```

io come ti dicevo al momento sono in NAT tra HOST e GUEST ? Credo sia 127.0.0.1 invece di 192.168.0.2 puoi verificare le tue impostazioni?Cosa ne pensi?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cesma wrote:*   

>  Some local file systema failoure to mount                [!!]

 

Posta per favore il tuo /etc/fstab

 *cesma wrote:*   

> Ho seguito i passaggi usando la denominazione che da Vbox, al reboot non ho più l'errore di 'montaggio' risorsa ma no pinga; credo dipenda dall'errata
> 
> impostazione degli ip in /etc/conf.d/net 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Lascia solo l'utima riga ed commenta le prime due

----------

## cesma

 *Quote:*   

>  *cesma wrote:*   Ho seguito i passaggi usando la denominazione che da Vbox, al reboot non ho più l'errore di 'montaggio' risorsa ma no pinga; credo dipenda dall'errata
> 
> impostazione degli ip in /etc/conf.d/net 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ho anche dns_domain="homenetwork", comunque ho commentato le prime due lasciando l'indirizzamento in DHCP ma nulla durante il boot continua a darmi ERROR ma 'stavolta su snp3S0....credo a questo punto ci fosse anche prima e che mi sia sfuggito.

Che la nuova configurazione kernel manchi di qualche opzione e/o driver scheda ethernet?

 *Quote:*   

>  *cesma wrote:*    Some local file systema failoure to mount                [!!] 
> 
> Posta per favore il tuo /etc/fstab

 

```
cat /etc/fstab

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed); notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

#

# NOTE: Even though we list ext4 as the type here, it will work with ext2/ext3

#       filesystems.  This just tells the kernel to use the ext4 driver.

#

# NOTE: You can use full paths to devices like /dev/sda3, but it is often

#       more reliable to use filesystem labels or UUIDs. See your filesystem

#       documentation for details on setting a label. To obtain the UUID, use

#       the blkid(8) command.

#LABEL=boot      /boot      ext4      noauto,noatime   1 2

#UUID=58e72203-57d1-4497-81ad-97655bd56494      /      ext4      noatime      0 1

#LABEL=swap      none      swap      sw      0 0

#/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,ro   0 0

/dev/sda2   /boot        ext4    defaults,noatime     0 2

/dev/sda3   none         swap    sw                   0 0

/dev/sda4   /            ext4    noatime              0 1

/dev/cdrom  /mnt/cdrom   auto    noauto,user          0 0  

#VirtualBox shared folder autoloading

Linux_Gentoo /mnt/scambio_vbox vboxsf defaults 0 0

```

----------

## cesma

Problema rete risolto, nella guida c'è una denominazione della rete ingannevole (https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/System#Automatically_start_networking_at_boot)

chiama enp3s0 invece del mio enp0s3, ho corretto e ora ERRORI in boot sulla rete spariti e la rete pinga.....coffe power!!!!

Mi manca l'altra segnalazione in fase di boot per il quale ti riposto /etc/fstab.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Some local file systema failoure to mount [!!]
> 
> Posta per favore il tuo /etc/fstab
> ...

 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cesma wrote:*   

> Mi manca l'altra segnalazione in fase di boot per il quale ti riposto /etc/fstab.

 

L'unica cosa che mi viene in mente guardando la linea

```
Linux_Gentoo /mnt/scambio_vbox vboxsf defaults 0 0
```

hai creato la directory /mnt/scambio_vbox?

----------

## cesma

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *cesma wrote:*   Mi manca l'altra segnalazione in fase di boot per il quale ti riposto /etc/fstab. 
> 
> L'unica cosa che mi viene in mente guardando la linea
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Scriverci dntro dal mio guest riesco, infatti se faccio:

 *Quote:*   

> script -a /mnt/scambio_vbox/xyz

 

mi scrive il file, però nella riga:

```
Linux_Gentoo /mnt/scambio_vbox vboxsf defaults 0 0
```

Linux_Gentoo è il nome della cartella che ho la host (un disco esterno il cui percorso è tipo D:\Linux_Gentoo) è corretto oppure 

vuole una descrizione più estesa?

Adesso commento nel /etc/fstab e riavvio, e ti dico.

EDIT: sì è quello, il senso di quella riga dovrebbe essere l'auto montaggio della cartella condivisa al boot. Con il kernel di prima non ho mai avuto quella segnalazione forse non centra ma insieme alle impostazioni della rete è l'unica cosa che con l'aggiornamento ha generato errori.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Quindi mi pare di capire che hai risolto, o sbaglio?

----------

## cesma

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Quindi mi pare di capire che hai risolto, o sbaglio?

 

esatto, sai se ci sono metodi alternativi per il montaggio automatico della cartella?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Si ce ne sono altri ma quello nel /etc/fstab e', a mio parere, la piu' corretta.

Anche la sintassi della tua riga nel fstab e' corretta devi solo vedere se si chiama Linux_Gentoo la cartella condivida dall'interfaccia vbox (per intenderci quello che hai scritto in "Folder Name" in questa finestra)

----------

## cesma

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Si ce ne sono altri ma quello nel /etc/fstab e', a mio parere, la piu' corretta.
> 
> Anche la sintassi della tua riga nel fstab e' corretta devi solo vedere se si chiama Linux_Gentoo la cartella condivida dall'interfaccia vbox (per intenderci quello che hai scritto in "Folder Name" in questa finestra)

 

Non centra il nome altrimenti avrei un ERROR perchè non riuscirei a linkare la risorsa come quando inserisci un percorso che non esiste, io invece ho un WARNING.

Credo piuttosto si tratti della VBox e in particolare delle GuestAdditions....ora provo.

EDIT: infatti le ho re-installate e al reboot nessun problema.....mi è gia capitato con drivers diverse periferiche , fatto grazie.

----------

